# More retro junk



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2007)

speedex by ansco shot on 46mm film way out of date. retro rendition and yes it is supposed to look like this


----------



## terri (Apr 20, 2007)

These are all paper negatives, right? Do you desaturate some of them with PS (or whatever)? The desaturated ones have the most *authentic* feel to me. 

Where were these taken, Charlie? Were you shooting at some kind of re-enactment?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2007)

no film just didnt get very sharp for some reason. Probably guestimated the distance wrong.

I like them hint of color as well just look faded even though not period.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2007)

Since I DON'T have a vision, I just shoot a few shots and post them. I do it regardless of how good they are. Hope im not infringing on anyones sensibilities.

It was an encampment one of those living history learning programs.


----------



## terri (Apr 20, 2007)

> It was an encampment one of those living history learning programs.


Okay, that explains it. Those are fun.  

The images are certainly on the soft side, but you DID say the film was way out of date.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2007)

More likely the guessitmates were wrong.  No range finder on the camera and I didnt take my lazer one with me.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 20, 2007)

These have a preface old look to them


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 20, 2007)

truth is that these old cameras shoot a totally different looking picture.  Not just a soft digital image, but a truly different image all together,


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 20, 2007)

I like 'em, Charlie.  I mean, it's Civil War stuff--it's not supposed to be crystal clear or the colors aren't supposed to be on the mark.  I think with your subject material, the shots are excellent.  But that's just me.  I'm no expert!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 21, 2007)

If there were any real experts they probably wouldn't have time to be here.  Besides all the expert forgers are probably in jail or layin low.  That's really what i"m all about.  Forgery.  

Different cameras I use have different resolutions.  

I have a roll of 120 black and white film shot with a higher resolution lens.  I'm going to develope it today.  It should look totally different.  I also use a developer that is more like developing with and baseball bat.  I started mixing the developer for paper negs and found it worked better on film than it did on paper.  All film except 35mm that is.  It produces a lot more grain than d76 but it suits me for all the 120 and 3x4 and 4x5 negs.

I usually develope the cut film one piece at a time.  I can use as little as a single ounce of developer for it but I have to rotate it continually.  D76 takes a fourteen minute developement at times.  Thats a long time to rotate a tank.  The quick developer takes four and a half to five minutes a much more doable time for an arthritic old man.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 21, 2007)

okay Im through now just though this one might be of some interest


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

that last one of the first series looks really antique 

I also like the very first one.

Is the blue-ish/green colour cast in part of the image intentional? how come it is only in a small part of the image?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 21, 2007)

It and serveral of the others had intentional light strikes which discolor the prints.  All that adds to the overal antique feel of the images.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

I see, it reminded me a bit as if the image was lying around for years, partially covered and partially exposed to daylight, which caused it to bleach out a bit in parts. 

If that was the effect desired, well done


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to get all upset when i built a camera with a light leak, now i just save it for this kind of thing if the leak isn't bad enough to distroy the image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I switched out the bodies on this one because the pinholes in the bellows were to much to deal with but still it shot one great image.  Mystical I would say.


----------

